# PlayOn Question



## HomeTeam (Jan 10, 2008)

I downloaded the PlayOn for my PS3, but didn't realize I needed at least 4 GB of space to use. On my main drive where I have the PlayOn software installed I only have 1 GB of space available. I do have a laptop available, can I load the program on there and use it on my PS3? I also have an external HD that I just loaded on my main computer, so maybe i can put it there?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe it has to be installed on the computer that you are using to access Hulu/YouTube through. I don't see why it wouldn't work on a laptop. Let us know how it turns out though. I was looking into PlayOn a month or so ago. But I've been a bit busy.


----------



## HomeTeam (Jan 10, 2008)

I got to use it a couple of times before it my desktop froze up. Its pretty good. I watched The Simpsons and Heroes from Hulu on there and the quality was pretty good, I was happy with it. If I can get it working properly I'd pay for it. 

I stopped using it for the moment because it froze it up due to lack of space. Since your post I just tried to get working again, and now its not showing up on the PS3 and I didn't change any of the settings. But that could be more to my router not working properly the last few days than the program itself.


----------



## HomeTeam (Jan 10, 2008)

> I stopped using it for the moment because it froze it up due to lack of space. Since your post I just tried to get working again, and now its not showing up on the PS3 and I didn't change any of the settings. But that could be more to my router not working properly the last few days than the program itself.


I figured out the problem with this. It was the PS3 firmware update that took the PlayOn software out of the Video section. PlayOn released an update that puts it back on there. This is in case anyone else may have that problem.


----------

